
GDPR and third party risk - nicolrx
https://cybelangel.com/en/news/gdpr-and-third-party-risk-facebook/
======
Tomte
> If only it were that easy to completely rule out third-party risk! For one
> thing, some ecosystems are so complex that it is far from clear who is
> responsible for what.

Bullshit. Nobody forced you to use sub-sub-subcontractors.

And the idea that some ecosystem is too complex for Facebook is laughable!

If an ecosystem is too complex for you, a smaller company, stay away! I don‘t
do deep-sea diving. So you don‘t have to engage in ethically problematic
deals.

